# Cream Questions



## kfh (Nov 11, 2006)

Ok, I saw a question regarding the difference between heavy cream and whipping cream. What then is manufacturers cream and what is this best used for??


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 11, 2006)

In the United States, cream is usually sold as:

Half and half (10.5–18% fat)
Light, coffee, or table cream (18–30% fat)
Medium cream (25% fat)
Whipping or light whipping cream (30–36% fat)
Heavy whipping cream (36% or more)
Extra-heavy or manufacturer's cream (38–40% or more), generally not available at retail.
Not all grades are defined by all jurisdictions, and the exact fat content ranges vary. The above figures are based on the Code of Federal Regulations, Title 21, Part 131 [1][2] and a small sample of state regulations.


----------



## kfh (Nov 13, 2006)

*Cream Cream Cream*

Thanks Gretchen, appreciate the info


----------

